# WARNING - THE DISASTER THAT IS YONGNUO 600EX - (FIRST VERSION)



## bergstrom (Feb 4, 2017)

Last night I brought 2 flashes to a club, the trusty canon 580ex2 and my back up, the disaster that is the yn 600 ex. I was shooting people etc and someone waved their arm accidently and bashed into my 580 ex2, ripping the bottom half below the AF lights. , wires hanfing everywhere etc. I panicked but thought ok, i have my back up. 

Stuck on the YN600 and away I went, for 5 minutes! After that the battery indicator started flashing batteries empty, so ok, i was shooting for 2 hours, even though they were fully charged, i stuck in a fresh pair. After 5-10 minutes, she died. I had to switch it on and back on again and I could only do that a few times before she REALLTY died. Jesus could raise Lazarus, but asking him to resurrect a YN600 might be asking too much. 

So, i had to find a way of fixing my broken 580ex2. Luckily I had a mini screwdriver set and began to try and reassemble the bottom half back to the top. The washers were missing so I had the 4 scrrews. I re attatched the white panel back into the slot, managed to temporarily get the 4 screws back in and voila, she worked, but on and off, but it was something to get me through the night.

I am resolutely pissed off at Yongnup right now. I can't afford a canon 600 flash, but the other question I need to ask is, 

Is there another alternative to the Canon 600 that has a powerful AF assist light to work in low light situations? 

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2017)

WARNING – YOU LEFT CAPS LOCK ON AND IT'S ANNOYING.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 4, 2017)

Why throw good money after bad? You can get a 600 EX II from Canon Price Watch's street price program for $439, same price as a refurbished 600 EX I. Go through PayPal and get one year no interest payments or less than $40/month.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 5, 2017)

bergstrom said:


> I was shooting people...



That sounds scary!


----------

